

Show HN: PostOffer.io – Startup job offer visualization - saccrant
http://www.postoffer.io
Had enough friends asking me about ways to value their startup offers that I created this site. It uses the binomial options pricing model to calculate the value of stock options to give you the fair market value of your offer.<p>Tell me if its useful or missing anything, any feedback is welcomed!
======
gregcohn
anchoring the exit valuation at $1B means any valuation that's already greater
than that at time of grant (if user chooses that option) produces a zero
outcome for equity value.

You should consider making outcome valuation a flexible number, or capping the
current valuation at < $1B.

This also lacks a concept of future funding rounds that inevitably produce
dilution.

~~~
saccrant
Thanks for the feedback!

Yep I did realize the $1B issue too. Am building a way to dynamically set the
exit valuation, probably next weekend.

As for dilution there isn't really a good way to factor that in. I still
believe that using the BSM options model is a much better gauge of value than
what most people use so hopefully it provides some benefits there.

~~~
gregcohn
yeah - the whole point here is that many people aren't sophisticated enough
about how this stuff works to accurately predict future dilution (or to be
aware of how various kinds of preferences work).

you could do something crude like extrapolating a data point such as size of
last financing or TTD financing to estimate future dilution.

~~~
saccrant
Good point actually, will try to create some kind of visualization for
dilution.

